# Shit Skiers Don't Say



## Nick (Feb 17, 2013)

So last year there was a video about "shit skiers say" as part of the whole "shit xxxxx says" meme. 



Spawned some similar offshoots

"shit skier girls say"



"shit east coast skiers say"


Ski Stef and I were joking about "shit skiers Don't say"

Let's see what we can come up with ... 

Some to start: 

> "I wish they would groom this powder, it's just too deep" 

> "I wish I was at the beach" 

> "My feet an hands are so warm right now"


----------



## mister moose (Feb 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> > "I wish they would groom this powder, it's just too deep"




Actually, there are people that do say that.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2013)

mister moose said:


> Actually, there are people that do say that.


Indeed. A lot of people say that.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Indeed. A lot of people say that.



Especially at Bretton Woods!

>These boots are so easy to get out of on a cold day
>The food here is cheap
>This is my last run
>Yes, I ducked the rope
>These fat skis suck on ice
>Look at that sweet line, you go first
>I'll wait for you (on a powder day)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish it was more crowded.


----------



## Hado226 (Feb 17, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Indeed. A lot of people say that.



People say it, but not Skiers...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2013)

Hado226 said:


> People say it, but not Skiers...


Actually, a lot of skiers say there is too much powder. Not a powder day goes by where I don't over hear at least one person (oops, skier I should say) saying that. Hell, I used to say that...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 17, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, a lot of skiers say there is too much powder. Not a powder day goes by where I don't over hear at least one person (oops, skier I should say) saying that. Hell, I used to say that...



Very, very true.  So save that one for the "Shit Snowboarders Don't Say" list.


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 17, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, a lot of skiers say there is too much powder. Not a powder day goes by where I don't over hear at least one person (oops, skier I should say) saying that. Hell, I used to say that...



I think the point is, if they say it, then they are not _really_ skiers!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 17, 2013)

I hear all the time from skiers saying..."that run sucked they did not even groom it"


----------



## ss20 (Feb 17, 2013)

Slow lifts rock!
Gotta love these crowds.
Always get lunch at 12:00 on Saturday.

Mountain specific references:
Okemo needs more stairs.
Parking at MRG is a blast!
Wind?  At Sugarloaf?  Nah...
Bretton Woods is too steep.
Stratton should add more 6-packs.
Juggernaut at Killington is too short.  
Mount Snow is never crowded.
The Snowdon Quad should be slowed down.
Jay needs more snow.
Windham needs a trail that starts with "w".


----------



## andyzee (Feb 17, 2013)

Break a leg


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Rai+ is good, give me more.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 17, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, a lot of skiers say there is too much powder. Not a powder day goes by where I don't over hear at least one person (oops, skier I should say) saying that. Hell, I used to say that...



My wife tells me it everytime.  She just can't move in fresh snow lol.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 17, 2013)

It's too cold to go skiing.
I'd rather go to Cabo for spring break.
I hope this winter is not as snowy as last year.
It's raining. No way am I going skiing. Let's go to the mall.
Drinks are on me.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 18, 2013)

Jan 2011 there was a line of folks asking for their money back at our local hill because the 22" or so of fresh was too Tiring or hard to ski in.. Would have been the same this 2.10. But for the fact no one could get there until it was skied down due to roads closed... So I'll add a new things skiers never say...


I wish the gov would open the roads so more people can ski this 26-30" of fresh with me...


----------



## Cheese (Feb 18, 2013)

>Pardon me, did I take your place in line?
>You're welcome to sit here since the family I'm reserving this table for hasn't come in yet.
>You killed that run so I won't clip your ticket for poaching.
>Do you mind if I smoke?
>Are you prepared for the safety bar to come down?


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2013)

Guess I'm not a skier...



snowmonster said:


> It's too cold to go skiing.



After going out for racing at Pats Peak in subzero temps and taking a few rides on the Freezer at Jay I will admit I do say this on occasion.



Cheese said:


> Are you prepared for the safety bar to come down?



After getting a front tooth chipped on a bar coming up as we approached the top, I always call out the safety bar now.


----------



## KevinF (Feb 18, 2013)

I actually hear a lot of these...  

I heard the "there's nothing groomed" at Stowe while it was snowing during the most recent "big" storm.

I always ask if my seatmates are ready for the safety bar before I lower it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2013)

The no grooming thing is almost universal when you consider the vast majority of skiers are "inside the bell curve" not at one of the extreme ends . They are neither addicted to the sport , nor are they competitive , aggressive ,or technically skilled at the high end of the sport . For  them and for MOST it is a relaxing , beautiful ambience to be savored not obsessed about vert or run counts or style points for how sick their performance was /is etc etc .   

Now all that said : i wid u guys leave my effin powder alone dammit , groom some trails and leave some goods for the rest of us that live in the OTHER end of the bell curve


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> The no grooming thing is almost universal when you consider the vast majority of skiers are "inside the bell curve" not at one of the extreme ends . They are neither addicted to the sport , nor are they competitive , aggressive ,or technically skilled at the high end of the sport . For  them and for MOST it is a relaxing , beautiful ambience to be savored not obsessed about vert or run counts or style points for how sick their performance was /is etc etc .
> 
> Now all that said : i wid u guys leave my effin powder alone dammit , groom some trails and leave some goods for the rest of us that live in the OTHER end of the bell curve


+1

Regarding grooming...I like going off the groomed but I don't do too well on it so it's nice to have a mix.

When there's powder to be had (which is not as often as I'd like), I say groom the greens and some of the blues but leave some blues and certainly all blacks alone.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2013)

"Oh, the lift has stopped again. I understand this is probably for a very good reason, and the fault of no one, so I will sit here and patiently wait for it to resume operation."


----------



## Cheese (Feb 18, 2013)

>I smell pot, it must be a skier


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheese said:


> >I smell pot, it must be a skier



Or must be Scotty enjoying life.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheese said:


> >I smell pot, it must be a skier


Someone who was 20 in 1969, is now 64, soon 70 yr olds will have grown up smoking pot...pass the bong Grams. :-o


----------



## ski stef (Feb 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I wish it was more crowded.



:lol:


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 19, 2013)

1) Yeah..SPRING!
2) I can't wait for rush hour on the mountain.
3) My butt is cold, no seriously my butt is frozen (what snowboarders say).
4) Ice Ice Baby!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 19, 2013)

"Next season is 3 months away, that's not bad"


----------



## jack97 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> "shit skier girls say"



This should have been marked NSFW.... nuthin explicit but I laughed so hard that poeple down the hall heard me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Or must be Scotty enjoying life.


:lol:


----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> "Next season is 3 months away, that's not bad"



Looking forward to the summer, ready for summer activities


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2013)

No snow in the city,must be no snow in the hills.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Feb 19, 2013)

Pardon me Mr. Snowboarder, I appreciate that you are sitting in the exact middle of the trail because it lets me appreciate how little room there is for me to go around you.
Dear Snowboarder/ Shitty skiier, thank you for scraping all the snow out of that untracked chute by going down sideways. There was definitely too much snow in there anyway.
That slope was definitely under 30˚ and could not possibly be considered 60˚ by any fool who knows angles.
Sick! Lets rip some ice!
Rippin some powder in the poconos!
My local mountain is definitely better than that big crowded one a couple hours away.
Skiing is boring...


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2013)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Pardon me Mr. Snowboarder, I appreciate that you are sitting in the exact middle of the trail because it lets me appreciate how little room there is for me to go around you.


It's not their fault, they're trained to sit in the middle of the trail, I witnessed snowboard instructors sitting in the middle of the trail with their groups at my local hill, Greek Peak, and at a recent visit to Cannon, teaching them snowboarding "basics", gotta love it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

I think east coasts beats the west coasts Mountains for fun Times.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Frozen granular is fun soft snow.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish there were "scenic view" turnouts on trails.

"Let's quit for the day"


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2013)

At 3pm on a powder day: "My legs feel great!"


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2013)

I just love walking uphill to the lift at stowe


----------



## ss20 (Feb 24, 2013)

105$ tickets at Vail!  What a steal!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 24, 2013)

I must have going at least 30 mph!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2013)

"Lets go to Killington, everyone is so polite there and i don't have to worry about my skis being stolen."

"Lets go to Sundown, best bumps in the east"


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Lets get to the mountain early before the moguls thaw out

Steveo


----------



## hippiechick (Feb 25, 2013)

People complaining about the presence of powder definitely blows my mind. I'm a recent transplant from eastern Idaho (Targhee, Jackson are my old stomping grounds) where people would routinely bitch about HAVING to ski on a groomer. 

East coasters, is this normal?? I'm one confused girl here.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> People complaining about the presence of powder definitely blows my mind. I'm a recent transplant from eastern Idaho (Targhee, Jackson are my old stomping grounds) where people would routinely bitch about HAVING to ski on a groomer.
> 
> East coasters, is this normal?? I'm one confused girl here.



Welcome to the boards hippiechick! 

For anyone on this forum, I would say there is no way this is normal thought pattern. HOWEVER; I think there are a lot of casual skiers in the NE ... people that ski 2, 3 times per year, stick to blues at low grade hills, and for them it's probably almost impossible to understand the appeal of powder. Just a theory, anyway :lol:


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> Welcome to the boards hippiechick!
> 
> For anyone on this forum, I would say there is no way this is normal thought pattern. HOWEVER; I think there are a lot of casual skiers in the NE ... people that ski 2, 3 times per year, stick to blues at low grade hills, and for them it's probably almost impossible to understand the appeal of powder. Just a theory, anyway :lol:


I'm in between the 2-3 timers per year casual skier and the dedicated AZers here...would have to admit that powder (which I can only say I've skied consistently on a trip to Park City) takes getting used to.  Have yet to be out on a day where I had fresh powder of decent depth.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> East coasters, is this normal?? I'm one confused girl here.



Change is always bad in the majority.  Powder days are very limited here so we have a lot of skiers that just get used to skiing groomers.  They slip their way down slopes of any level and get a false confidence that they're good skiers.  All it takes is moguls, deep corn or powder to better evaluate their skills and often they fail miserably.  Far easier to blame the resort for not grooming than to invest the time and money required to get better and actually enjoy these rarer snow conditions which the more advanced skiers consider the best days of any season.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> People complaining about the presence of powder definitely blows my mind. I'm a recent transplant from eastern Idaho (Targhee, Jackson are my old stomping grounds) where people would routinely bitch about HAVING to ski on a groomer.
> 
> East coasters, is this normal?? I'm one confused girl here.



Yeah, it's normal here.  Take it as a good thing though.  On a powder day the majority of casual EC skiers are slow, take long breaks, and quit early.  That leaves all the more for you/us to enjoy!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Snow at Platty must have snowy Catskills lol.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 25, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> People complaining about the presence of powder definitely blows my mind. I'm a recent transplant from eastern Idaho (Targhee, Jackson are my old stomping grounds) where people would routinely bitch about HAVING to ski on a groomer.
> 
> East coasters, is this normal?? I'm one confused girl here.



It's also a function of how people learn to ski here. People here learn on hardpack so they tend to put all their weight on one leg when making turns. That can work on hard snow but, in soft snow, they end up face-planting.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love all the people studying the trail map at Killington & still have no idea where they're going or where they've been.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I love all the people studying the trail map at Killington & still have no idea where they're going or where they've been.


that's me


----------



## Cheese (Feb 25, 2013)

"I've never face planted"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

I ski under the rope, by accident.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 25, 2013)

Whoa.....I've never seen the parking lot this full......sweet!


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 25, 2013)

Lift lines..SWEEET...Now to catch up on characterizing everyone's personality based on the skis they're using.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> Whoa.....I've never seen the parking lot this full......sweet!



I actually do say that at the smaller ski areas. :lol:   what can I say I like seeing the little areas do a healthy business.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I actually do say that at the smaller ski areas. :lol:   what can I say I like seeing the little areas do a healthy business.



+100 I love seeing this to.


----------



## KevinF (Feb 26, 2013)

darent said:


> I just love walking uphill to the lift at stowe



I actually enjoy that hike.  Gets the blood flowing to the legs.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 26, 2013)

I wish it would rain.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I must have going at least 30 mph!


Well, this dude I was on the lift with last week intended to reach 60mph using his GPS to measure it with.

The best I ever did, through a visual start and a stop watch was an average speed of 45, from a dead stop.  It was probably a 1/4 mile slope.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> It's also a function of how people learn to ski here. People here learn on hardpack so they tend to put all their weight on one leg when making turns. That can work on hard snow but, in soft snow, they end up face-planting.



It's so simple, yet so insightful.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait for the 1" of rain to get here...

I really wish this wasn't happening here in Central Pa today:???::sad:


----------



## Cheese (Feb 26, 2013)

>If you're not tomahawking you're not trying hard enough

>I always wind up in the _front_ seat

>I straddled a gate and it _missed_ my junk


----------



## ski stef (Mar 17, 2013)

snow reports are always so accurate


----------



## jack97 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love booting up in the lodge after leaving my ski boots overnight in the car trunk with sub freezing conditions.


----------



## catskills (Mar 17, 2013)

Girl on chairlift , no hat,  perfect hair,  and very cold day,  never says why are my hands and feet so cold. :blink:

Me being the perfect gentlemen says,  "nice hair" .  Actually what I wanted to say


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't wait to wear my brand spanking new ski boots ALL FRIGGIN DAY.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I can't wait to wear my brand spanking new ski boots ALL FRIGGIN DAY.



I wear by fitted boots all day and have fucked up feet, you get a boot fitting I love my boot footer.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I can't wait to wear my brand spanking new ski boots ALL FRIGGIN DAY.



I actually did say that with my new vacuum fitted Fishcher Boots.  Man they fit good!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't think there are enough Harlem Shake videos out there....


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I actually did say that with my new vacuum fitted Fishcher Boots.  Man they fit good!



I must've done that shit wrong. I'm still in my first pair of boots, that I bought back when I didn't know anything about skiing. Lucky for me I unknowingly/randomly bought a good brand/pair, but f-ing hell, it took a year before they felt decent and broken in. Now they're getting blown out and I need to fix 'em...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I must've done that shit wrong. I'm still in my first pair of boots, that I bought back when I didn't know anything about skiing. Lucky for me I unknowingly/randomly bought a good brand/pair, but f-ing hell, it took a year before they felt decent and broken in. Now they're getting blown out and I need to fix 'em...



Go get a good boot fitting so so worth the time.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I must've done that shit wrong. I'm still in my first pair of boots, that I bought back when I didn't know anything about skiing. Lucky for me I unknowingly/randomly bought a good brand/pair, but f-ing hell, it took a year before they felt decent and broken in. Now they're getting blown out and I need to fix 'em...



Boot fitting has come a long way.  My boots are totally custom fit, including the plastic shell.  It was really worth the $$ in my opinion, but it wasn't cheap.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

So how much can they fix older boots? New liner? Or should I huck over the cash for a new pair? My foot is starting to really slop around, and I can lift off my heels a good inch now...


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I actually did say that with my new vacuum fitted Fishcher Boots.  Man they fit good!



My wife got them as well (thanks Skidmarks at Suburban Ski & Bike!) and they are sick. I wish I had a pair. Maybe next season. She loves the way they fit. She isn't a great skier (still learning) but she used to hate skiing solely (no pun intended) because of foot pain. She said the fischer boots fit her like a glove. 

can't comment on the performance aspects of them but at least from a comfort perspective she says they are amazing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> So how much can they fix older boots? New liner? Or should I huck over the cash for a new pair? My foot is starting to really slop around, and I can lift off my heels a good inch now...



There are old threads on this subject fyi.
You should try their is a great boot fitter at Mountsnow, and really great thread that maybe you can bump for more research.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> So how much can they fix older boots? New liner? Or should I huck over the cash for a new pair? My foot is starting to really slop around, and I can lift off my heels a good inch now...



You need new boots, PERIOD. you could get new liners and have some "Fitting" work done, but I think it would probably benefit you more with  a complete new pair.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> My wife got them as well (thanks Skidmarks at Suburban Ski & Bike!) and they are sick. I wish I had a pair. Maybe next season. She loves the way they fit. She isn't a great skier (still learning) but she used to hate skiing solely (no pun intended) because of foot pain. She said the fischer boots fit her like a glove.
> 
> can't comment on the performance aspects of them but at least from a comfort perspective she says they are amazing.



Nik you should absolutely invest in some vacuum boots,  Isn't that what the AD revenue is for  J/K


----------



## jack97 (Mar 18, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I don't think there are enough Harlem Shake videos out there....



WTF????? I was thinking when other big time resorts would step it up.


----------

